# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "X-Men: Days of Future Past", action sci-fi film, Bryan Singer, 20th Century Fox, 2014, USA

## Airicist

Official website - x-menmovies.com

youtube.com/xmenmovies

facebook.com/xmenmovies

twitter.com/xmenmovies

instagram.com/xmenmovies

"X-Men: Days of Future Past" on Wikipedia

"X-Men: Days of Future Past" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST - Official Trailer (2014) 

 Published on Oct 29, 2013




> The ultimate X-Men ensemble fights a war for the survival of the species across two time periods in X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST. The beloved characters from the original "X-Men" film trilogy join forces with their younger selves from "X-Men: First Class," in an epic battle that must change the past -- to save our future.

----------


## Airicist

X-Men: Days of Future Past | Official Trailer 2 

 Published on Mar 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

X-Men: Days of Future Past | Official Trailer 3

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> Bonded by war. United by hope. See the X-Men face their greatest challenge together in X-Men: Days of Future Past.

----------


## Airicist

X-Men: Days of Future Past | Sao Paulo Premiere Highlights 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Highlights from the cast arrivals and red carpet events at the Sao Paulo premiere of X-Men: Days of Future Past.

----------


## Airicist

X-Men: Days of Future Past: The Sentinels' Complicated Follicle Animation-Design FX-WIRED 

 Published on Jun 10, 2014




> In X-Men: Days of Future Past, the mutant clan goes head-to-head with the Sentinels—a group of dystopian-era robots. Effects experts Moving Picture Company created the Sentinels' special effects using a follicle-like animation, comprised of tiny scales. Mike Seymour explains how they accomplished the technically complicated designs.

----------

